# Alt-right / White Nationalists and China



## Shield Breaker (Dec 30, 2020)

Is it just me, or do a lot of the WN/AR fags on here and other sites seem to be kissing PRC ass quite a bit? I'm not sure why this is. Do they see them abusing minorities in their nation and it makes them feel sad they can't do the same? Or what?


----------



## RatRoyalty (Dec 30, 2020)

China Good


----------



## Otis Boi (Dec 30, 2020)

I think its because some Wn/Ar see Asians as honorary white people.That and see how nationalist and  xenophobic they can be as a big plus. I have no idea why they would simp for China because they are about on the same levels as retarded homeless when its comes to hygenine,socail grace,general public desencey,ect.

I know this for a fact I would much rather live in town of blacks then a town of Chinese


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone who simps for China should be considered a traitor no matter who they are or what country they are from.


Otis Boi said:


> I think its because some Wn/Ar see Asians as honorary white people.


That's just the Japanese.  WN/AR (at least on /pol/) always talk about how Jews fear the Samurai.  Personally I haven't been on /pol/ since 8ch died, but if they and the other WN/AR are calling China "based" then they've all gone full-blown retarded.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 30, 2020)

I think it's because they love how China is genociding Uyghurs a.k.a. muslims. That and they think they're based for not being politically correct, even though they are just not in the way the West is. Also, they probably just have yellow fever, too.


----------



## Medulseur (Dec 30, 2020)

One day its the left who get accused of being China simps, and now its the right? It really is just a game of back and forth with politispergs isn't it?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Dec 30, 2020)

Maybe also a little bit of "The enemy of my enemy is my friend".


----------



## Milkis (Dec 30, 2020)

I too think it's a red/brown coalition thing (as happened in Prussia in '32 to oust the SPD). If I wanted to really grind some gears I'd say that even the Founding Fathers made an alliance with Britain's hereditary enemy, despite half of them thinking the French were going to try and make America their own colony.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Dec 30, 2020)

It's actually a pet peeve of mine that people on the right will continuously talk about the Jews/Troons/Blacks while ignoring Chinese influence, despite the latter being more organized, threatening, capable and nefarious. My guess why is that, unlike the others, the effects of Chinese influence is far harder to directly show. There are no Chinese officials directly in government, Chinese pride parades or Chinese riots.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 30, 2020)

Things already brought up like China's nationalism and xenophobia and it's conduct against non-Han minorities. But the crucial reason is that the Alt-right / White Nationalists are pro-authoritarian politics and are against liberal democracy almost as an original sin. They believe it's the reason whites and the west are marching towards "globohomo". They see China, through their challenge towards the west, as a challenge against liberal democracy and offering an authoritarian alternative. Some may still simp for Japan for it's relatively low immigration, but it's still a liberal democracy and some see it sliding towards globohomo too. Compared to China, which they see as less degenerate and culturally put together (China bans porn, Japan is home to it).

Keep in mind, many of the alt-right and white nationalist camp fell for the nazbol meme, so you'll see them also simping for Stalinist, soviet-style and post-soviet regimes like North Korea, Qadaffi's Libya, Syria, Belarus, etc because although they're not the fascists you'd expect them to praise, they see these regimes as not expressly anti-white and more important not liberal democracies compared to the current west. Lastly economically, they see China's model as a better alternative to the neoliberalism of the west. Thus, China is seen as a model not only as an ethnostate, but a politically authoritarian and culturally together one as well.


----------



## Wayneright (Dec 30, 2020)

At the risk of overdosing on tinfoil...

Paid shit-stirrers (which China is known to deploy onto the internet) sometimes pretend to belong to fringe groups (such as white nationalists). This fraud accomplishes two goals: make said groups appear even more 'fringey' to ordinary people (making it more unlikely they gain widespread support), and potentially corral members of the group (via bandwagon fallacy) toward a useful narrative or cause. It's not impossible a few actual white nationalists actually appreciate the authoritarian way China operates, but most are well aware the CCP would sooner execute them as useful idiots than allow their ideas to flourish. The CCP has more plots to muddy the water than the CIA had to kill Fidel Castro, this impersonation scheme is just one of them.



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> It's actually a pet peeve of mine that people on the right will continuously talk about the Jews/Troons/Blacks while ignoring Chinese influence, despite the latter being more organized, threatening, capable and nefarious. My guess why is that, unlike the others, the effects of Chinese influence is far harder to directly show. There are no Chinese officials directly in government, Chinese pride parades or Chinese riots.


China is pretty open about how they love to undermine the United States. China has also dealt with the Rothschilds (or "the Jews") more than a few times ever since becoming politically relevant. There's no either-or, both groups want to fuck you.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 30, 2020)

Milkis said:


> I too think it's a red/brown coalition thing



The red-brown coalition is a long running fantasy by radical and nationalist rightist types to pitch to the far left by saying "we're not capitalist like the other rightists" in hopes they embrace their nationalism cultural takes and unite to "own the libs". This will never happen and the few times it did happened it ended in spectacular failure, for the right. You don;t even see anyone on the radical left promoting this.



Medulseur said:


> One day its the left who get accused of being China simps, and now its the right? It really is just a game of back and forth with politispergs isn't it?



These are not mutually exclusive you know. For the same reason you both certain sections of the left and right simping for radical musims. They see the current west as bad and see the challenges to it good.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Dec 30, 2020)

Wayneright said:


> At the risk of overdosing on tinfoil...
> 
> Paid shit-stirrers (which China is known to deploy onto the internet) sometimes pretend to belong to fringe groups (such as white nationalists). This fraud accomplishes two goals: make said groups appear even more 'fringey' to ordinary people (making it more unlikely they gain widespread support), and potentially corral members of the group (via bandwagon fallacy) toward a useful narrative or cause. It's not impossible a few actual white nationalists actually appreciate the authoritarian way China operates, but most are well aware the CCP would sooner execute them as useful idiots than allow their ideas to flourish. The CCP has more plots to muddy the water than the CIA had to kill Fidel Castro, this impersonation scheme is just one of them.
> 
> ...


There are some jewish (and non-jewish) billionaires like Soros who want to manipulate politics for their worldview, China uses them for weakening the west but will never let them have as much freedom once they gain control. In the end the elites going in line to suck on China's tiny shlong is one of the reason China is never talked about in a negative context.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 30, 2020)

What?


----------



## I-chi (Dec 30, 2020)

This is news to me man, I fuckin hate loathe the Chinese. I'm not even alt-right or a white nationalist, I just hate the Chinese. They make it extraordinarily easy to hate them.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone who *sucks* China and Xi Pooh's microdicks can go *eat* shit.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 30, 2020)

Some on the Dissident Right believe that if China were to replace the US as top superpower, whites and white countries would be treated worse than Chinese (obviously) but better than blacks and most other groups. This would, in theory, be an improvement over the status quo where the dominant Anglo-American-Israeli axis actively tries to fuck over whites and put the interests of almost every other group first.
Others are drawn to China's Third Position economic policies (heavy investment in infrastructure and industry, mostly nationalized financial sector, protectionism, "state capitalism," etc) or their pragmatic attitude to innate human differences (as evinced by their research on applied human genetics and embrace of standardized testing (including genetic testing) in assessing individual abilities), and apparent openness to eugenics. Futurists on the Dissident Right are sometimes drawn to the PRC's carefully cultivated image as some of technological utopia with advanced mass transit, a world-class computing industry, etc, etc (which is, of course, largely propaganda, but some people want to believe it so badly that they allow themselves to be taken in by it). 
Finally, there are some who find the more positive attitudes towards whites in parts of East/Southeast Asia refreshing and just want to rationalize their appreciation for these countries within their ideological framework (because saying "I am willing to abandon my people (despite being an ethnonationalist) in order to pursue my dream of having a qt Asian gf in a high-trust, low-crime country where I don't have to deal with niggers and 'sensitivity training' at work" sounds embarassingly self-serving and hypocritical). 
Overall, I think a lot of this is just copium. The PRC is not the Antichrist, but it is certainly not the "savior of the white race" either. Most of the CCP's "accomplishments" are fake or exaggerated and their current societal model still has a lot of weaknesses and instabilities.
The most Europeans can look for from China is a counterbalance to American hegemony (which could give more leverage to smaller countries like Hungary, Poland, or Greece when dealing with the US/EU) to  and a lifeline for groups/governments that resist "maximum pressure" from Zionists and globohomo (Syria, Iran, and Slobodanist Serbia being recent examples).
The only real virtue of the Chicoms is that they are so pragmatic, ethnocentric and difficult to subvert that they will cut deals/alliances with pretty much anyone (if it serves their interests), regardless of how much the (((usual suspects))) might try to shame or pressure them. If they will do business and maintain diplomatic ties with Iran and North Korea, it's not unreasonable to expect that they might do the same for overtly pro-White, anti-ZOG governments.


----------



## Milkis (Dec 30, 2020)

brentkanaris said:


> The red-brown coalition is a long running fantasy by radical and nationalist rightist types to pitch to the far left by saying "we're not capitalist like the other rightists" in hopes they embrace their nationalism cultural takes and unite to "own the libs". This will never happen and the few times it did happened it ended in spectacular failure, for the right. You don;t even see anyone on the radical left promoting this.



What the hell are you talking about? I was referring to the historical event during the 1932 state elections in Prussia


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2020)

It seems like China is quite influential for authoritarian control. 

They want to be China in terms of the Western world. Genocide, slave trade and economical dominance.

Yet, the Internet and Hollywood has more Chinese influence. In their same breath, they'll demean the Left for being China's hand puppets.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 30, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> What?


Take A&N for example, the white nat rats are always bitching about the Jews, but get upset when people shit talk China. They will often mock people for 'being obsessed' over China or pull a whataboutism.



Medulseur said:


> One day its the left who get accused of being China simps, and now its the right? It really is just a game of back and forth with politispergs isn't it?


It isn't hard to figure out. The Republican party is in bed with Israel, the Democratic party is in bed with China. Both Israel and China are extremely nationalistic. White nat rats seem to have a problem with Israel being this way, but not China.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 30, 2020)

Milkis said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I was referring to the historical event during the 1932 state elections in Prussia



And I'm referring to the historical phenomenon of the radical right trying to appeal to the radical left.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 30, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Take A&N for example, the white nat rats are always bitching about the Jews, but get upset when people shit talk China. They will often mock people for 'being obsessed' over China or pull a whataboutism.


Example of this?

Most people shit on China.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 30, 2020)

Really, only nazis support china? New low for you. You can just tag users rather then indirectly talk about them like a total coward.
Cute how the one alwaying bitching about "doomposting"(like that's a valid concept LOL) is suddenly trying to lecture people about not kissing US imperialist ass enough.
Hurr durr white nationalism = multipolar theory. Embarrassing you actually posted this.


----------



## Medulseur (Dec 30, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> It isn't hard to figure out. The Republican party is in bed with Israel, the Democratic party is in bed with China. Both Israel and China are extremely nationalistic. White nat rats seem to have a problem with Israel being this way, but not China.


It may be cynical, but it seems to me that the only time anyone gives a shit about what China is doing is when they are speaking against their political opponents.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 30, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Example of this?
> 
> Most people shit on China.


I was going to go find examples, but my pet retard offered himself as tribute. 


Arm Pit Cream said:


> Really, only nazis support china? New low for you. You can just tag users rather then indirectly talk about them like a total coward.
> Cute how the one alwaying bitching about "doomposting"(like that's a valid concept LOL) is suddenly trying to lecture people about not kissing US imperialist ass enough.
> Hurr durr white nationalism = multipolar theory. Embarrassing you actually posted this.


You're not the only alt-right person on the boards, retard. If it was just you, I would assume it was just another way you express your special needs status. 


Medulseur said:


> It may be cynical, but it seems to me that the only time anyone gives a shit about what China is doing is when they are speaking against their political opponents.


Perhaps. I just found it interesting that the Democrats simp for China like the Republicans do, but if you go far enough right you start getting China simping again.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 30, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Really, only nazis support china? New low for you. You can just tag users rather then indirectly talk about them like a total coward.
> Cute how the one alwaying bitching about "doomposting"(like that's a valid concept LOL) is suddenly trying to lecture people about not kissing US imperialist ass enough.
> Hurr durr white nationalism = multipolar theory. Embarrassing you actually posted this.


Ur an accelerationist.

Literally die. Accelerate your ass to hell.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 30, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Take A&N for example, the white nat rats are always bitching about the Jews, but get upset when people shit talk China. They will often mock people for 'being obsessed' over China or pull a whataboutism.


You must be in a _special_ place on A&N. I haven't seen any of that myself.



Shield Breaker said:


> It isn't hard to figure out. The Republican party is in bed with Israel, the Democratic party is in bed with China.


Both parties are in bed with China Israel. It's just the progressives that hate Israel because they consider Palestine an underdog.

EDIT: I screwed up a little


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 30, 2020)

Medulseur said:


> It may be cynical, but it seems to me that the only time anyone gives a shit about what China is doing is when they are speaking against their political opponents.


It makes perfect sense tbh, if your opponents are sympathetic to China you can pretty much thought-terminate their points by pointing it out; The slient majority obviously will balk at someone supporting the CCP, so it instantly can decide arguments/debates/etc.

Hence it has become a new tool in American political debate, used by all sides.

Granted, the far-right _is_ openly trending in a Pro-China direction as they realize they are not getting anywhere.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 30, 2020)

Because China is what they want for America, but with white people instead of the Chinese.

A heavily patriotic, authoritarian ethnostate that bans speech that goes against the government, is anti degeneracy, and sends minorities into camps.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Dec 30, 2020)

Who in the far right is pro china? Like for real. Off the top of my head Spencer isn't (I haven't listened to Spencer in like a year though so I could be wrong) AF isn't (Fuentes is a gross grifter though), Enoch and his ilk aren't, Keith Woods, Morgoth, Mark Collett, Gary Rikes, etc aren't pro China. I can't think of any pro chinese white nationalists. 

I think you might be confusing 'pro china' with 'not rabidly anti china.' I'm not pro china, I just don't really care about 'THE DAMMED CHICHOMS!'


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 30, 2020)

The Chinese are using unmanned trips to the moon to put a flag there
The west is trying to argue to explain that 2+2 can equal 5, and that saying it has to equal 4 is white supremacy
Its easy to see China in a good light when they're advancing themselves, while the west is ripping itself apart from the roots for the sake of diversity and is openly hostile to whites at almost all levels.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 30, 2020)

Liber Pater said:


> in order to pursue my dream of having a qt Asian gf in a high-trust, low-crime country where I don't have to deal with niggers and 'sensitivity training' at work" sounds embarassingly self-serving and hypocritical).



Not going to lie, these are my goals and I make no bones about it. I'm not even white, just a black pro-white nationalist.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 30, 2020)

1. They know jack shit about China
2. They admire how xenophobic and nationalist they are
3. They admire the way they treat minorities. To be perfectly fair, the Uyghurs and Falun Gong seem to legitimately cause trouble over there. Putting them in camps seems to be China's solution to their generally toxic behavior.



The Last Stand said:


> They want to be China in terms of the Western world.


This.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 30, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> The Chinese are using unmanned trips to the moon to put a flag there
> The west is trying to argue to explain that 2+2 can equal 5, and that saying it has to equal 4 is white supremacy
> Its easy to see China in a good light when they're advancing themselves, while the west is ripping itself apart from the roots for the sake of diversity and is openly hostile to whites at almost all levels.


Tbh I don't get why anyone would see what china is doing and then instead of going 'we need to contest these bugmen before they take over everything' go ' chinese cock slurpslurpslurp'. Maybe the warlike spirit of the majority of the western world is just dead beyond all measure.

For my part I would sooner see china wiped off the face of the earth than play second fiddle to a hive of insectoids. maybe that's because I'm not actually a wignat and more of an 'anglos fer ingerlund' bloke.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Dec 30, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> Tbh I don't get why anyone would see what china is doing and the instead of going 'we need top contest these bugmen before they take over everything' go ' chinese cock slurpslurpslurp'. Maybe the warlike spirit of the majority of the western world is just dead beyond all measure.
> 
> For my part I would sooner see china wiped off the face of the earth than play second fiddle to a hive of insectoids.


Yeah. I don't want 'China in Europe' I want Britain in Britain. I want my country to be my country again and not a melting pot full of shit that thinks it's people. I want a nation that actually gives a fuck about its people and isn't out to sell us down the river so they can suck off the dregs of a megacorps cumshot of cash. China can do what the fuck it wants to its own people, and then enjoy starving to death and rebellion. They aren't us.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Who in the far right is pro china? Like for real.


I've seen a few but they're usually the kind of people who unironically want chattel slavery back. You know, the kind of people who don't think very hard.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Dec 30, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> I've seen a few but they're usually the kind of people who unironically want chattel slavery back. You know, the kind of people who don't think very hard.


How weird. Who could want slavery back? I want to be as far away from non whites as I can be.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 30, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> I've seen a few but they're usually the kind of people who unironically want chattel slavery back. You know, the kind of people who don't think very hard.


I legitimately cannot think of any groups I know of off the top of my head that unironically want niggers in their country, even as slaves.  These have to be some extremely fringe retards if they're following that line of thought.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 30, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> I legitimately cannot think of any groups I know of off the top of my head that unironically want niggers in their country, even as slaves.  These have to be some extremely fringe retards if they're following that line of thought.


I'd rather not have criminal tards in my country regardless of their race. Wakanda tier black people are alright, as rare as they may sometimes seem. Whether a baby rapist is black or white, it's still a baby rapist.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 30, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> Tbh I don't get why anyone would see what china is doing and then instead of going 'we need to contest these bugmen before they take over everything' go ' chinese cock slurpslurpslurp'. Maybe the warlike spirit of the majority of the western world is just dead beyond all measure.
> 
> For my part I would sooner see china wiped off the face of the earth than play second fiddle to a hive of insectoids. maybe that's because I'm not actually a wignat and more of an 'anglos fer ingerlund' bloke.


Because there's no point in trying to contest China, especially when most controversies over them are just them handling their internal affairs.  Many western governments are very warm with China, western corporations love the cheap labor that china provides, china is already the world's number one trade partner, they'll be the number one economy within a generation, etc.
Going on the internet and saying "grrrr, I dislike china" isn't going to change any of this, and keeping your hand in the sand pretending china isn't on the raise isn't going to stop it either.
China is raising while the West is failing, whatever china is doing is working for them, while what the west is doing isn't.
Also don't forget, the world hates the west far more for their treatment of blacks and muslims than the world hates china for its treatment of its minorities.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 30, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Because there's no point in trying to contest China, especially when most controversies over them are just them handling their internal affairs.  Many western governments are very warm with China, western corporations love the cheap labor that china provides, china is already the world's number one trade partner, they'll be the number one economy within a generation, etc.
> Going on the internet and saying "grrrr, I dislike china" isn't going to change any of this, and keeping your hand in the sand pretending china isn't on the raise isn't going to stop it either.
> China is raising while the West is failing, whatever china is doing is working for them, while what the west is doing isn't.
> Also don't forget, the world hates the west far more for their treatment of blacks and muslims than the world hates china for its treatment of its minorities.


You can accept that China is rising while still calling them gross bugmen when they act like gross bugmen, there's no need to simp.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 30, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> I'd rather not have criminal tards in my country regardless of their race. Wakanda tier black people are alright, as rare as they may sometimes seem.


Never had a problem with the talented 10th, or the Nigerians who I've happened to speak to (even if they do smell kind of weird), I just don't want them in my country in large enough numbers that they can flood the schools with their kids and turn the place I was born into another Harare. Pakis are worse though, by a long shot. They breed like fucking roaches and openly piss all over the legal system.


KingCoelacanth said:


> Because there's no point in trying to contest China, especially when most controversies over them are just them handling their internal affairs.  Many western governments are very warm with China, western corporations love the cheap labor that china provides, china is already the world's number one trade partner, they'll be the number one economy within a generation, etc.
> Going on the internet and saying "grrrr, I dislike china" isn't going to change any of this, and keeping your hand in the sand pretending china isn't on the raise isn't going to stop it either.
> China is raising while the West is failing, whatever china is doing is working for them, while what the west is doing isn't.
> Also don't forget, the world hates the west far more for their treatment of blacks and muslims than the world hates china for its treatment of its minorities.


I'm not pretending China isn't on the rise. If I was, then I wouldn't be worried about them as a nation. What helps me sleep at night is the fact that China is such a gigantic joke of a country that they can't even win an on-foot scuffle against the fucking Indians and are this close to having their entire country inundated by the biblical flood that will spew forth from the Three gorges dam when it eventually cracks thanks to the official Chinese seal of quality.

It's an odd position to be in tbh, because you see chinks making power moves all across the modern world with military-ready ports on every major continent facing every major ocean, chokepoints on massive resource hotspots such as with the militarized dam they're currently building in Ethiopia, but then you remember what's going on with their internal affairs and you realize they're not making power plays because they realise now is the time to move; they're making power plays because they're desperate to seize ground before their home country fucking evaporates off the face of the earth so that they have somewhere else to move.


----------



## brentkanaris (Dec 30, 2020)

St8Bustah said:


> Never had a problem with the talented 10th, or the Nigerians who I've happened to speak to (even if they do smell kind of weird), I just don't want them in my country in large enough numbers that they can flood the schools with their kids and turn the place I was born into another Harare.



Takes me back to my more self-hating day hanging out in the alt-right calling for no no action on my race. If only Africa wasn't a shit stain continent people's problems with blacks would not exist. Also China being a problem there would not be a thing either.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 30, 2020)

Everytime someone copes with China's upcoming raise to dominance is something along the lines of "/pol/ told me that China will disappear off the face of the earth, so I'm not worried"


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 30, 2020)

brentkanaris said:


> Takes me back to my more self-hating day hanging out in the alt-right calling for no no action on my race.


Oh man, why would you do that? You can admit there's a lot of problems in your racial group without feeling self-hatred or advocating for hurting innocents. Don't ever feel bad for coming from a generally problematic group, it doesn't mean you're inherently bad.



> If only Africa wasn't a shit stain continent people's problems with blacks would not exist. Also China being a problem there would not be a thing either.


It's more about black communities being the source of a ton of crime, tbh. Most Westerners know nearly nothing about Africa.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2020)

They want to simp for China so much, they can live there.


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Dec 30, 2020)

China uses nationalism as an excuse to abuse and fuck people. America uses progressivism. Same basic shit. But someone in the US who's a nationalist will obviously be more attracted to bullshit 'nationalism' than bullshit 'progressivism'. Lying about people 'shaming their country' will seem nicer to them than lying about people 'being racist'.


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 30, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Everytime someone copes with China's upcoming raise to dominance is something along the lines of "/pol/ told me that China will disappear off the face of the earth, so I'm not worried"


I haven't been on /pol/ in over a year. I just know that whatever the chinks dominate in, their tech and lack of military prowess will always be their stumbling block. The chinks understand this implicitly too, which is why you never see them openly agitating for military conflict against foreign powers unless they think they have victory in the bag, and their recent losses to indian footsoldiers (when they even had a numbers advantage) just cements that fact even further; the chinks thought it would be a washout and they got humiliated by street shitters, so now they've completely abandoned military plays in favour of their old economic warfare stratagems, which simply don't work the way that they used to seeing as, in 2020, more and more people are aware of how chinks operate and aren't going to let them do whatever the fuck they want anymore. The only reason the chinks are even having any success in the first place is because their western plants are constantly working at trying to let them. 

If there's one thing you can take away from my posts on this subject it's that if China's economic warfare strats fall apart, they're going to get another Nanking, except this time it won't just be the Japanese dogpiling on them and their completely garbage military. That is something I personally cannot wait to see.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 30, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I think it's because they love how China is genociding Uyghurs a.k.a. muslims. That and they think they're based for not being politically correct, even though they are just not in the way the West is. Also, they probably just have yellow fever, too.


Which is odd, the Uyghurs, genetically, are 40-50% European in their genetic admixture.  Comes from "absorbing" the Indo-European Tocharians about a thousand years ago.  In addition, I've seen an awful lot of Alt-Right/Wig Nat types with sympathies towards Islam.  Maybe not here, but other places.  If there are those types simping for China on here, I assume it's the same reason they simp for Islam and the like, surface level understanding of the subject.  It's especially amusing, given the hypermasculine compensation muslim men are given to is very similar to the hoodrats they claim to hate.  Muslim mothers tend to be up there with Jewish mothers, and I'd assume hootrat mothers, when it comes to emotional abuse and neglect.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 31, 2020)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> Which is odd, the Uyghurs, genetically, are 40-50% European in their genetic admixture.  Comes from "absorbing" the Indo-European Tocharians about a thousand years ago.  In addition, I've seen an awful lot of Alt-Right/Wig Nat types with sympathies towards Islam.  Maybe not here, but other places.  If there are those types simping for China on here, I assume it's the same reason they simp for Islam and the like, surface level understanding of the subject.  It's especially amusing, given the hypermasculine compensation muslim men are given to is very similar to the hoodrats they claim to hate.  Muslim mothers tend to be up there with Jewish mothers, and I'd assume hootrat mothers, when it comes to emotional abuse and neglect.


Alt righters who don't use their heads assume violent muslims can't have white blood. In their eyes, they're all pure arabs.

The alt righters who simp for Islam tend to be literal incels who fantasize about dominating the women who rejected them.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 31, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I think it's because they love how China is genociding Uyghurs a.k.a. muslims. That and they think they're based for not being politically correct, even though they are just not in the way the West is. Also, they probably just have yellow fever, too.


Also this is just propaganda for anti-chinese governments to act against China.  The Uyghur population grows bigger every year.  Native Europeon populations on the other hand...


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 31, 2020)

Wayneright said:


> Paid shit-stirrers (which China is known to deploy onto the internet) sometimes pretend to belong to fringe groups (such as white nationalists). This fraud accomplishes two goals: make said groups appear even more 'fringey' to ordinary people (making it more unlikely they gain widespread support), and potentially corral members of the group (via bandwagon fallacy) toward a useful narrative or cause.


you can get paid to do that?  can you hook a nigger up with that jobs pls?




Shield Breaker said:


> Take A&N for example, the white nat rats are always bitching about the Jews, but get upset when people shit talk China. They will often mock people for 'being obsessed' over China or pull a whataboutism.


what white nat rats?  call them out or shut up...   stop this faggotry....

I never seen that to be honest. at the end of the day they are dirty commies...


----------



## VIVIIXI (Dec 31, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> I never seen that to be honest. at the end of the day they are dirty commies...


Isn't Spencer an unironic monarchist?

Commies, monarchists.... what's the difference aside from semantics? You basically have a ruler with a bunch of serfs working the land at gunpoint.


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 31, 2020)

VIVIIXI said:


> Commies, monarchists.... what's the difference aside from semantics? You basically have a ruler with a bunch of serfs working the land at gunpoint.


well thats french monarchy. but there are plenty of other models.    the old dutch model is very interesting, elective monarchy mixed with a federation of states, strong base democratic local system, no restrictions for business. they  invented the colonial company and it worked very well.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 31, 2020)

It's because they can eat copious amounts of soy and not turn into weedy neoliberals.


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 31, 2020)

We see the rabid anti-china rhetoric of the Western media to be a diversion of attention away from our current "benefactors." I've seen conservatards argue that China is running Hollywood.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Dec 31, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Alt righters who don't use their heads assume violent muslims can't have white blood. In their eyes, they're all pure arabs.
> 
> The alt righters who simp for Islam tend to be literal incels who fantasize about dominating the women who rejected them.


Ehh, the ones that talk about Islam with the whole 'white Shariah!' are faggots. But you can examine Islam from a very far right perspective ala Evola; just don't suck it off.


----------



## Gun Safety (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't mind China, one of the few places in the world where the boomer dream of a college education guaranteeing a middle class life is alive and well. I don't mind anti-China either. I've seen good honest liberals turn into 19th century racist caricatures after spending a year in China and that's quite a wonderful sight. I think there is something innate in Occidents to look down on Orientals and I don't knock it, though the poobear posting is the most cringe stuff.



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Alt righters who don't use their heads assume violent muslims can't have white blood. In their eyes, they're all pure arabs.
> 
> The alt righters who simp for Islam tend to be literal incels who fantasize about dominating the women who rejected them.



Dominating women is the only reason anyone is a Muslim.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Jan 1, 2021)

Supporting China is simply being "on the right side of history" as the left would put it


----------



## KPLProphetic (Jan 3, 2021)

Shield Breaker said:


> Is it just me, or am i just a faggot who says shit without presenting any proofs becuase i suck dicks and white nationalists  trigger my leaking anus to shit out some low level bait


no, it's not just you who are like that. there are hordes of faggots just like you.. 
and all of you will get the rope on DOTR.


----------



## VIVIIXI (Jan 3, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> The alt righters who simp for Islam tend to be literal incels who fantasize about dominating the women who rejected them.


What they don't realize is that the virgins they will be rewarded with in heaven will probably be other fat dudes like themselves.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 7, 2021)

NOTE: "Simp" is an intransitive verb


----------



## Kyria the Great (Jan 12, 2021)

Real simple actually. It is because the government tends to be ultra-nationalist, corporatist in the classical Fascist sense, and will take extreme punitive action against minority groups which threaten the Status Quo of government power. 

Some of the more ultra-traditionalist elements of the Alt-right might like their more traditional society going to keep women in their place and banning and heavy restrictions on media that is viewed as degenerate to society.


----------



## Shroom King (Jan 12, 2021)

Shield Breaker said:


> Is it just me, or do a lot of the WN/AR fags on here and other sites seem to be kissing PRC ass quite a bit? I'm not sure why this is. Do they see them abusing minorities in their nation and it makes them feel sad they can't do the same? Or what?



Yes. Tolerance and diversity are all fun and games until you see signs in Arabic on public buildings in the town you were born in.


----------



## heh (Jan 12, 2021)

Because they are actual degenerates that get off on what they think is contrarian.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't know, but China has committed an attack on my bowels in the form of Sichuan pork.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jan 17, 2021)

Because they're LARPing edgelords. FREE TIBET


----------



## ClownBrew (Jan 17, 2021)

A lot of those guys are very   about the subject of IQ, genetics and human evolution. They see how well East Asians tend to do in that department, and they latch onto that.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Feb 4, 2021)

https://twitter.com/tariqnasheed/status/1356022660669399041


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm not sure either, as China isn't as anti-globohomo as people seem to think. Lots of their top universities are dying to have foreign nationals study there - that includes Africa, it isn't just white countries. I was offered a full-ride to Xinhua grad school program basically just because I wasn't Chinese. I can only imagine this shit will get more and more common. Maybe China is slightly better (by what standards I'm not fucking sure), but that's only because like 90% of their country lives in abject poverty.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Feb 4, 2021)

Eh, that’s more a byproduct of the Chinese infiltrating the FBI.


----------



## Jarolleon (Feb 4, 2021)

mr spongecake said:


> I'm not sure either, as China isn't as anti-globohomo as people seem to think. Lots of their top universities are dying to have foreign nationals study there - that includes Africa, it isn't just white countries. I was offered a full-ride to Xinhua grad school program basically just because I wasn't Chinese. I can only imagine this shit will get more and more common. Maybe China is slightly better (by what standards I'm not fucking sure), but that's only because like 90% of their country lives in abject poverty.


Their economy is export & speculation based too, it would be moronic for them to be anti-globalist in the economic sense.


----------



## Spooky Doot Skelly (Feb 4, 2021)

Jarolleon said:


> Their economy is export & speculation based too, it would be moronic for them to be anti-globalist in the economic sense.


To be fair I've never really seen righties simping for China, except maybe in the context of complaining about specific issues in the states. It's true that china is less anti-white than america, so I guess it's kind of a grass-is-always-greener sort of deal.


----------

